# Knicks sign Bruno Sundov



## The True Essence (May 26, 2003)

im thinking that isaiah has a trade on the table involving doleac,and he wants to see if sundov can be good enough to replace him and make the trade...


----------



## Starbury03 (Aug 12, 2003)

hopefully Doleac for Rodney White


----------



## Tapseer (Jun 13, 2002)

Who is dis guy???


----------



## NYCbballFan (Jun 8, 2003)

What's the point of picking up this guy? Unless he's got game nobody knows about, I thought the Knicks already added their long-term C project with the 7'2 kid they picked up from the Suns.


----------



## Rashidi (Oct 2, 2003)

What's the point of picking up this guy? Easy. Isiah coached him in Indiana.

I've got to hand it to Isiah. He just signed the only player in the league worse than Travis Knight. Guess it pays to be on his favorites list.


----------



## BrandinKnightFan3 (Jan 21, 2004)

I'm sorry but i hate sundov i think he doesnt pound in the lane and get his fair share of boards just not the right kinda of guy for the knicks.


----------



## truth (Jul 16, 2002)

Dolleac is going going gone....


----------



## Rashidi (Oct 2, 2003)

Doleac gone? And who replaces him? Trybanski and Sundov can't play. Are the Knicks going to go back to Othella Harrington at center?


----------



## DontBeCows (Apr 22, 2003)

Sundov has been in the league for a while and he never got off any team's bench. Does that ring a bell? 

Teams always drool over mobile big men, and some of them just don't fit in the NBA.


----------



## truth (Jul 16, 2002)

if sundov cant play,which i second,why in the world are we signing him to a 10 day contract...something is brewing


----------



## Rashidi (Oct 2, 2003)

> why in the world are we signing him to a 10 day contract...


Because your GM coached him. Trybanski probably needed a sparring mate.


----------



## truth (Jul 16, 2002)

Rashidi,as much as you may dislike Isiah,I honestly dont think he is a complete idiot.

I think there is a method to his madness...I sincerely doubt he just signs ex players for the sake of it


----------



## Rashidi (Oct 2, 2003)

Maybe he is going to trade Trybanski for Pollard then.


----------



## truth (Jul 16, 2002)

That wouldnt be shocking to me..Do they make the same amount of money??


----------



## rebelsun (Nov 25, 2003)

From what I've seen...Trybanski=Sundov=stinks


----------



## Perennial All Star (Aug 13, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>RebelSun</b>!
> From what I've seen...Trybanski=Sundov=stinks


Trybanski>Sundov


----------



## Perennial All Star (Aug 13, 2003)

He finally played and got 2 pts and 1 asst in 4 min. He also had 2 fouls which is bad.


----------



## Rashidi (Oct 2, 2003)

Who cares about 2 fouls, garbage time doesn't matter. If we're going to get all hyped about Sundov's overwhelming greatness, then we should note that Sundov had a better game than Frank Williams.


----------

